

Show HN: Scheduling app for a non-profit café - dysbulic
http://vol.dhappy.org

======
dysbulic
This is an app I developed to handle the volunteers for a local café. They're
considering between this and [http://volgistics.com](http://volgistics.com)
and their reservations are mainly that my software is untested. So, check it
out and poke around a bit.

